# Umbau auf 1x11 bei Radon Swoop 9.0 175 2015



## saschaKerk (25. Juni 2017)

Hallo ich würde mir gerne mein Radon Swoop 9.0 2015 auf eine 1x11 Sram umrüsten.

aktuell ist ein die original Ausstattung (x9) drauf. Hier link zu dem Bike:

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-swoop-175-9.0-238712

Frage: kann ich das folgende Set problemlos nutzen:

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/sram-nx-1x11-fach-gruppe-trigger-gxp-170mm-32t-528080

oder würde sogar eine 1x12 fach passen?

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...-10-50-mit-gxp-170mm-trigger-637143/wg_id-391

Gruß Sascha


----------



## stevie56 (27. Juni 2017)

Hi,

es gibt hier ewig lange 1x11 Umbau Threads, da solltest du bei deinen Fragen fündig werden.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

